# correct tire pressure on a 2003 GTI 1.8T



## DINEURO (Aug 5, 2001)

I JUST PURCHASED A 2003 GTI 1.8T AND THE RECOMENDED TIRE PRESSURE IS 33 PSI FRONT AND 42 REAR (MAX LOADS) THE TIRES ARE 225/45/17 MICHELIN.I FEEL THAT 33 IS TOO LOW PSI FOR THE FRONT? DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT PRESSURE IS GOOD AND CORRECT. THANKS!!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: correct tire pressure on a 2003 GTI 1.8T (Crispin)*

DON'T SCREAM!.....you can check the recomended tire pressures on the fuel door, if you are running 225/45/17 the tire press i run is 36 front 34 rear, or 34/32 depending on how you like the ride, good luck.


----------

